# HBSP South Jetty 7/22



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Carolina Shore Fishing will be hitting the south jetty from open to about 8pm. Hope to see some of you all out there, stop by the cart and say hello, we'll be shooting a part 2 video on fishing the jetty.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

If my wife's in good condition on Saturday I'll be there too......


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

By the way....if you need fiddlers & baitfish, give Dave's a try in South MI ..... https://www.facebook.com/Big-Daves-Bait-Tackle-548540368545205/


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Okay Robb I hope your wife feels better soon! We'll give the fiddlers a try when we're out there and target some drum and sheeps along with the flounder!


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll be out there at some point next week!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Picked up an over-slot redfish today and 2 roughly 20" black drum on fiddlers. Augustine was out at the end (his usual place) fishing for black drum & Sheeps.... he had 4 keeper black drum when I left at 3PM. Pics of my catch later when I get around to cleaning them.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

At least someone is catching some nice fish. What time of day did you get them? Were the Carolina guys shooting video today? Send a few redfish up my way. I guess the crab habitat is paying off.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

steelerfan said:


> At least someone is catching some nice fish. What time of day did you get them? Were the Carolina guys shooting video today? Send a few redfish up my way. I guess the crab habitat is paying off.


The crab habitat IS working out to my benefit. I took about 3 dozen today and was able to return about a dozen alive and apparently no worse for the wear.

I started out at 6:30 from the parking lot because I wanted to get there for at least part of the high tide. All of our drum but one came during the upper half.... more or less between 8 and 10 AM. The Carolina guys were there but weren't having much luck today before I left. They said they'd post here later.....


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Here are the 2 drum I kept from Saturday......


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

We unfortunately weren't having much luck on the live mullet. It may be due to color differences in the hooks we were using this time (silver, rather than black) so I'll be sure to give both colors a try next time and see if there's much of a difference. We had barnacle(thanks Robb) and fiddlers but not the right equipment to get them to stay on the hooks; anyhow, it's all a learning experience and the knowledge gained made the trip more than worth it.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Does anyone know what species this is? I haven't come to any conclusions from my search.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

1CarolinaFisher said:


> Does anyone know what species this is? I haven't come to any conclusions from my search.


Man, he's got some teeth on him! What did you take him on?


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Northern Stargazer


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I've sent the pictures to the fisheries biologists who helped me in the past.... we should know what it is in a day or two.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> 1CarolinaFisher said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what species this is? I haven't come to any conclusions from my search.
> ...


We got him off of a finger mullet. Looks like some kind of a rock fish


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Russelpup said:


> Northern Stargazer


Thank you much looks to be what that is.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

1CarolinaFisher said:


> Thank you much looks to be what that is.


Russel's right.... the fisheries people got back to me today on that.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> 1CarolinaFisher said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you much looks to be what that is.
> ...


They've got some cool tactics like frog fish do..


----------

